# The worlds longest suspension bridge, 1924



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

not far from my home is the Bear Mountain Bridge. In its day, and still, it's an engineering marvel. Roadways were cut into the rock cliffs. Meandering down the mountain is what we call the "goat trail" 

Some specs:
From the time of its completion in 1924, it held the record for the longest suspension bridge in the world for 19 months, until it was surpassed by the Benjamin Franklin Bridge in Philadelphia.

*Design* Suspension bridge
*Total length* 2,255 feet (687 m)
*Width* 48 feet (15 m)
*Height* 360 feet (110 m)
*Longest span* 1,632 feet (497 m)[1]
*Clearance below* 155 feet (47 m)
*History
Opened* 1924
*Statistics
Daily traffic* 17,695 (2007)[2]
*Toll*
Cars $1.50 (eastbound)

On both sides of the bridge, there are thousands of acres of parkland with hiking trails.


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

From the western side

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2016)

I'm sure you have walked across it. I was shocked at the number of suicide watch signs and the phone to pick up and call for help  
That whole area is gorgeous.


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

Approaching the peak of Anthony's Nose on east side.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm sure you have walked across it. I was shocked at the number of suicide watch signs and the phone to pick up and call for help
> That whole area is gorgeous.



Someone jumped a few days ago :(


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

On the bridge

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

In the fall

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

Don't slip!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Cool pics. What's the story on that smaller bridge in the background?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

The other evening

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cool pics. What's the story on that smaller bridge in the background?



That's just a bridge on Rt 9W, headed to West Point.
If you're real savvy, zoom in to the right of the little bridge.
There's white tents...and redcoats! Ther was a battle reenactment of battle of Fort Clinton going on


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

From recent 90th birthday.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2016)

In the pic where you see the smaller bridge - head west about 35 miles and you are where I live. Your looking west in that pic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> In the pic where you see the smaller bridge - head west about 35 miles and you are where I live. Your looking west in that pic.



And yet, you don't swing by

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

Trail to Anthony's Nose to view the bridge. Just follow the blue trail markers. This one signifies the trail bears right


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

Sometimes, you're higher than the airplanes.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (May 10, 2016)

We walk five miles to get to this lunch spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2016)

Beautiful scenery... Beats the heck out of the big city views in that part of the world.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

Brink said:


> And yet, you don't swing by



Swing by....lol. i get it. It's a monkey joke. Ha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

Seriously though....very cool scenery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Swing by....lol. i get it. It's a monkey joke. Ha!



I got this Brink.....

Stoopid monkeys.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 11, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful scenery... Beats the heck out of the big city views in that part of the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

